# club racing



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

We are looking to see what day is most convenient for the majority of racers for the upcoming fall club racing schedule.

Tuesday Night Action will remain the same and alternate weekly with a club race. Some options for club racing are:

Friday Nights with 8p start time
Saturday Morning 10A start time
Saturday Afternoon 4p start time
Sunday Afternoon 2p start time

We are also in the works of creating a club membership, which will give you some deals on racing and in the shop. So, when do you want to race?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sunday mornings, 10th scale offroad on the west side.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

poll was for vertigo


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

sat. or sun. would be good


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Saturday morning Fall, Winter, Spring. Friday nights in the Summer!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Really nice*

I really want to race at Vertigo, and from the talks last night, I'm sure there would be a good turn out......Super duper....


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

maybe have on friday night, or sunday. because mike races on sat nights. that way there will be more of a turn out. just my 2cents


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jep527 said:


> poll was for vertigo


I missed that part.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I also posted the poll on our website for those of you who just read the forums, but are night signed up. Cast your vote at www.vertigoraceway.com


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya, Competing with Mikes on saturday would probably thin out racing at both locations. Tuesday I try and make but got kids school and other things. Friday is Great and Sunday is good as long as no family trips over the weekend.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Friday night racing will fill the gap left by the river track for all of us who live on the south side of town. I like the idea of friday nights at Vertigo.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I like the idea of racing multiple classes for once low price..lol. 

Saturday, Sunday or Friday anyday is a good day to race, as long as my wife isnt working.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

jasonwipf said:


> Ya, Competing with Mikes on saturday would probably thin out racing at both locations.


Remember, the club race will only be every other week and will alternate with our TNA racing. So, there will still be opportunities to race at both tracks without having to choose. So far though, it's pretty close call, excluding Saturday mornings. I would prefer to let the poll make the decision, so keep the votes coming!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Go Sunday:birthday2

I like to race on friday at the river...


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Can't wait..
Friday=river
Saturday=mikes
Sunday=vertigo

Would have to rebuild my car every week.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

JANKEII said:


> Go Sunday:birthday2
> 
> I like to race on friday at the river...


Dude, i think the River closed for a little while. They are just doing HARC for now. So, Friday is open for any track right now.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea.....Friday night takes the lead. Call it....Call it.......


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> Yea.....Friday night takes the lead. Call it....Call it.......


 Wait so Friday for Vertigo or River?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

itsnathan said:


> Wait so Friday for Vertigo or River?


no, on the poll Friday takes the lead for choice on Vertigo's weekly vote.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

ok gotcha, friday sounds good to me, i think me and my friend can make it out sometimes since my dad is working


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Your friend....lol. I see. 

Something you need to tell us. First it was skinny jeans now it's my "friend."


lol.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

itsnathan said:


> ok gotcha, friday sounds good to me, i think me and my friend can make it out sometimes since my dad is working


What? You ain't got no friend. What you need is a drivers license.


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

SAT. any time .


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Your friend....lol. I see.
> 
> Something you need to tell us. First it was skinny jeans now it's my "friend."
> 
> lol.


 you dont remember jair? he wants to go to so imma just go with him probably


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> What? You ain't got no friend. What you need is a drivers license.


 so youre not my friend darren? lol jk but i DO have a drivers license i just NEED a car..... lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, there you go. You are halfway there. Just tell your dad you are going to drop him off at work and you will pick him up after the race


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> Well, there you go. You are halfway there. Just tell your dad you are going to drop him off at work and you will pick him up after the race


LOL he works on the other side of town!


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

all these votes for sunday afternoon, does no one watch football?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Nope. No football here. Car racing is almost done for the year too, so I'll be bored on Sunday afternoons.  Friday night is good too though. My favorite is Tuesdays though


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

racin_redneck said:


> all these votes for sunday afternoon, does no one watch football?


 Hes right! I dont wanna miss my boy woopin that butt! lol


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for voting, we appreciate your input. It looks like between the polls her and the website our club racing will remain every other Saturday. This should allow for racers to get their fix at both great tracks in Houston any given Saturday of the month without overlapping. We will continue with the starting time of 4p.

REMEMBER, this is going to be alternating Saturdays...with our TNA in between. And without saying, there are no club races on the same day as HARC. Keep an eye on our website for any upcoming race dates and events at the track. We also do our best to post our status, so be sure to visit the website frequently. Also, if you haven't signed up for the newsletter yet, you should visit our website and do so. We send out information about sales and other information through the mailing list so you don't miss anything in the forums.

Thanks for your support,
Vertigo Raceway


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Wait I've seen this scenario somewhere before. 

Just because it's what the people voted for doesn't mean it's the right thing to do!!!!


----------

